# De quoi donner le frisson (de quoi + infinitivo)



## LORENGM50

hola,

sabeis si tiene alguna equivalencia concreta "*De quoi donner le frisson*" ???

no tengo ni idea de cómo traducirlo para que tenga sentido.

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Loren,

Siempre que preguntas por una expresión sería mejor que la colocaras dentreo de su contexto.

Pero más o menos podría ser algo como:
... algo estremecedor.
... como para sentir/provocar escalofríos.


A ver qué dicen los demás.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## steiner

algo como para poner los pelos de punta / que pone los pelos de punta / que da escalofríos


----------



## LORENGM50

ah, si, teneis razón. Muchas gracias por las respuestas, aunque os lo haya puesto dificil


----------



## pacobabel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
hola!
tengo un problema para traducir esa expresión. Mi texto habla de dos presuntos sondeos de opinión que dan sendos índices de popularidad distintos para un primer ministro, a pesar de que han sido hechos en un intervalo muy corto de tiempo (es decir, el autor no se fía de su veracidad). La frase dice ("de quoi" aparece en principio absoluto de frase):

De quoi méditer sur un gros titre qui assurerait, à la suite du deuxième sondage, que la popularité du premier ministre est à la hausse..."

Yo creo que dice: "Un titular que asegurara... daría qué pensar / daría para meditar".

Qué os parece?
muchas gracias!
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Se sobreentiende = da bastante (materia) para poder meditar
tu intento "eso da de qué meditar" me parece acertado


----------



## pacobabel

muchas gracias josep (p.), siempre al quite.
p.


----------



## minipog

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Comment traduiriez-vous "_voilà de quoi donner le vertige_" en Espagnol ? Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Minipog et bienvenue parmi nous ! 

Pourrais-tu nous fournir le contexte . On pourrait te proposer différentes choses selon justement le contexte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## minipog

La phrase d'origine : "Trois fêtes par heure, en moyenne, pour un seul pays [Espagne], voilà de quoi donner le vertige !".

Désolé...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes decir:...*es para dar vértigo!*


----------



## minipog

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¿Cómo conviene traducir "de quoi" en el siguiente párrafo, en el que se compara cierto pasaje de Hegel con la puesta en escena de la ópera?:

"L'épaisseur des fumées rappelle ces mises en scène d'opéra où les machinistes soufflent au travers du plancher de quoi fondre dans la poésis nuageuse le passage délicat d'une réception militaire avec choristes et élé phants à un duo d'amour en chemise de nuit sur les balcons de Venise" 

Mi traducción hasta aquí es:

"El espesor de los humos recuerda esas puestas en escena de la ópera en las que los tramoyistas apuntan a través de la base *algo con que fundir* en la poesía nebulosa el pasaje delicado de una recepción militar con coristas y elefantes a un dúo de amor en camisa de noche sobre los balcones de Venecia"

No sé si "algo con qué fundir" puede ser la traducción adecuada de "de quoi fondre". Es más, me temo que no, ya que no me termina de cerrar...


----------



## Tina.Irun

... de que fundir/diluir en la poesía...

Espera a los expertos traductores (je ne suis qu'amateur!)


----------



## Xoxi87

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Me ayuda alguien con esta traducción? "Seulemet de quoi réfléchir".
"Solamente...reflexionar/pensar" :S:S

Saludosss


----------



## Pinairun

Xoxi87 said:


> Me ayuda alguien con esta traducción? "Seulemet de quoi réfléchir".
> "Solamente...reflexionar/pensar" :S:S
> 
> Saludosss


 

¿Puedes ampliar el contexto?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Esperando el contexto, *solamente algo en que pensar.*


----------



## Xoxi87

La frase anterior es "Il n' y a pas là de quoi insulter son voisin. Seulement de quoi réfléchir."
Gracias


----------



## yserien

Ahi no hay ningun motivo para insultar al vecino, solamente algo en que pensar.(Gracias Pipasdegirasol)


----------



## Xoxi87

Gracias a ttodos y perdon por tardar en poner la frase...
Saludos


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Se trata de la cuestión filosófica de cómo puede lo Múltiple proceder de lo Uno. Cuestión que resultó siempre "más salada" para quien, además de dar la ley de su orden, pretender "historizar" el Todo. En este contexto, Badiou dice que ya en el caso de los Padres de la Iglesia "...il fallait rendre raison de ce que Dieu, forme absolue de l'Un, ait eu de quoi pulveriser un univers aussi durablement multiple..."

El sentido es claro. Hay que dar razón de que lo que es Uno genere lo Múltiple. El tema es el "ait eu de quoi". ¿Lo traduzco literalmente, "haya tenido de qué"? ¿O como "haya tenido motivo para"? Mi duda se debe a que en castellano se dice "tener de qué" como sinónimo de "tener motivo para" (p. ej., "no tienes de qué preocuparte")...

Merci!!!


----------



## café olé

Pues, sí, como bien propones "de qué" es una traducción absolutamente directa y válida... lo que pasa es que yo la veo una expresión un tanto "relajada" en español y me parece que aquí sería más acertado incluir la palabra "motivo" o similares =razón, causa, por qué... 

A ver qué opinan otros.


----------



## Probo

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Se trata de la cuestión filosófica de cómo puede lo Múltiple proceder de lo Uno. Cuestión que resultó siempre "más salada" para quien, además de dar la ley de su orden, pretender "historizar" el Todo. En este contexto, Badiou dice que ya en el caso de los Padres de la Iglesia "...il fallait rendre raison de ce que Dieu, forme absolue de l'Un, ait eu de quoi pulveriser un univers aussi durablement multiple..."
> 
> El sentido es claro. Hay que dar razón de que lo que es Uno genere lo Múltiple. El tema es el "ait eu de quoi". ¿Lo traduzco literalmente, "haya tenido de qué"? ¿O como "haya tenido motivo para"? Mi duda se debe a que en castellano se dice "tener de qué" como sinónimo de "tener motivo para" (p. ej., "no tienes de qué preocuparte")...
> 
> Merci!!!


 
Con todas la reservas propongo: _Había que razonar por qué Dios, forma absoluta del Uno, tuvo necesidad/*tuvo que*/tuvo motivo para..._
Saludos.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Gracias, amigos...


----------



## anamangetsu

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, 

quisiera saber cómo podría traducir la expresión "de quoi donner des ailes" no encuentro una frase que le convenga. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

¿Porque no mot-à-mot? "con que dar alas ..."
Un peu plus de contexte permettrait de nuancer.
Salut.


----------



## Acu

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenas, bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut m'aider a traduire cette expression en espagnol

".... une bonne vingtaine de saints qu'ils traitent comme des dieux: Ochum, Orula, Chango et Yemaya... *Il y a de quoi s'y perdre!*

Merci


----------



## chlapec

Acu said:


> Buenas, bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider a traduire cette expression en espagnol
> 
> ".... une bonne vingtaine de saints qu'ils traitent comme des dieux: Ochum, Orula, Chango et Yemaya... *Il y a de quoi s'y perdre!*
> 
> Merci


 
Yo diría: ¡hay para elegir!


----------



## GURB

Hola
*¡Es para confundirse!*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Mi propuesta: ¡cómo para aclararse!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

"Es para dar vértigo" es una traducción literal, pero no tiene sentido en castellano. El sentido de "vertige" en francés es mucho más amplio que el estricto de "vértigo" en castellano. La traducción de esa expresión francesa equivale, más o menos, a "es una locura, es increíble".


----------



## GURB

Hola MarieSuzanne
¿Cómo que "dar vértigo" no tiene sentido en castellano?
Mira lo que escribe Vargas LLosa en La fiesta del chivo:
_En el estudio, me espera una pila de papeles, de *dar vértigo*_...y  no me parece que ese señor escriba tan mal el castellano  ¿no?
Un saludo


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estrictamente, según el DRAE, "vértigo" es un trastorno del sentido del equilibrio o una turbación del juicio, por lo que "dar vértigo" no equivale a "c'est à donner el vertige" que, según el CNRTL, equivale a "c'est fou, c'est terrible!"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marie Suzanne:

Sólo recordarte que el DRAE no es tan completo como el CNRTL, que ningún diccionario será nunca completo (o sería tan enorme que nos perderíamos en ello). En español de España se dice que algo es "de vértigo", tampoco lo recoge el DRAE, Manuel Seco sí lo hace.

Decir que una palabra o expresión no existe porque no está recogida en un diccionario es un poco ingenuo. Date cuenta de que no recoge la expresión "¡de puta madre!", no me digas que no existe... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Claro que lo recoge, pero con el sentido de "vertiginoso", es decir, en sentido figurado, "que marea". No con el sentido de "c'est fou".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido una vez más con Gévy
Lo importante no es la lengua "muerta" que aparece en los diccionarios, por muy bien hechos que sean, sino el uso que hacen de ella aquellos que  utilizan "el idioma vivo" como _materia prima _en sus obras: los escritores. Para "dar vértigo" te remito una vez más al uso "en vivo" que hace de esta expresión uno de los mayores escritores de la lengua castellana.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Creo que me he hecho entender mal. No digo que no sea una expresión en uso; digo que su sentido *difiere *del sentido francés.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maria Suzanne:

No, no veo que difiera del francés. Me parece que interpretas mal la expresión francesa, y de allí tu confusión en cuanto a la traducción, o que no has interpretado bien el "c'est fou !" = "¡qué barbaridad!; para dar y tomar; ¡qué exageración!; de locos; una pasada". En definitiva si hablamos de "cifras que dan vértigo", en francés diremos "une somme qui donne le vertige" (cifras mayores, que estremecen, etc.). 

En la frase que ofrece GURB, por ejemplo: _En el estudio, me espera una pila de papeles, de *dar vértigo*_..

¿Que sentido le darías a "de dar vértigo", que no corresponda a "à donner le vertige"?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El sentido estricto de "que marea", que se puede aplicar a un ámbito mucho más reducido que "¡qué barbaridad!", "de locos", etc. Es decir, que la equivalencia entre "de dar vértigo" y "à donner le vertige" es parcial. La castellana se puede traducir tal cual al francés, pero no a la inversa, porque la francesa tiene un ámbito más amplio.


----------



## blink05

Como MarieSuzanne, yo también percibo una sutileza entre "de dar vértigo" y "à donner le vertige". Creo que es posible que en España la expresión sea más utilizada que en mi patria. Si me dicen que algo es "de dar vértigo" entiendo perfecto, pero creo que en francés lo diría con mucha más facilidad que en español. 

Para la traducción de la pregunta original, en efecto, prefiero algo del corte "¡es como para volverse loco!".

Saludos.


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir:

Uno de los sinónimos de vértigo es aturdimiento, y "donner le vertige" entre varios significados, también da la idea de aturdir, de ser algo impresionante: _"__En el estudio, me espera una pila de papeles, de *dar vértigo*_" => "la cantidad de papeles aturde / es impresionante / impresiona fuertemente"; "voilà de quoi donner le vertige !" => "es impresionante !" 

En realidad la expresión "dar vértigo" no se utiliza en español cotidiano, sólo en formas literarias.


----------



## Landazuri

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!!!!!!!!!
Esta es la primera vez que pregunto algo y quisiera que me lo pudieran resolver; 
*Donnez-moi de quoi tenir tenir je ne veux pas dormir dormir
*Esta frase es parte de la letra de una canción. Gracias por su atención


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Denme (o deme, eso no se sabe en francés, pero probablemente en denme) algo para resist*ir *resist*ir *no quiero dorm*ir *dorm*ir*
Te lo dejo con todo y rima, para que veas que hay inspiración.


----------



## Pohana

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Denme (o deme, eso no se sabe en francés, pero probablemente en denme) algo para resist*ir *resist*ir *no quiero dorm*ir *dorm*ir*
> Te lo dejo con todo y rima, para que veas que hay inspiración.


Bravo !


----------



## Landazuri

gracias x todo de hecho ya tengo casi toda la traducción.


----------



## Kiwix

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
La citation extacte est
_*c'est du renvoi de bile votre histoire là. Y'a pas de quoi se couper un bras.*_
Le producteur qui s'adresse à l'auteur qui vient de lui proposer son scénario.
Je ne sais pas si c'est une expression courante en français ou non! Merci pour vos suggestions!


----------



## Paquita

¿No es para tirar cohetes?
Pero se quita el juego anatómico = bilis-brazo ¿es importante en el contexto?

En este caso, diría: y'a pas de quoi s'en relever la nuit..


----------



## Kiwix

No sé, porque en frances no se usa "se couper un bras" me parece... así que pienso dejar asi "no hay de que cortarse un brazo" que supongo que tampoco se dice en español, asi crea el mismo efecto cómico no?


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour:

atilf.atilf.fr

_*Se couper un bras*._Sacrifier quelque chose d'important :
28. ... il aperçoit de loin le mauvais procès, qui n'est que l'admirable administration; il se méfie de cette raison lente; il transige; il _sacrifie quelque chose,_ il _se coupe un _*bras*, comme on dit.
ALAIN, _Propos, _1928, p. 801.


En ce qui me regarde, quand j'entends "y a pas de quoi se couper un bras" je pense à _no es para suicidarse_, est-ce que je me trompe ?


À +
Pohana


----------



## Prima Facie

Lo entiendo como Pohana, tipo "no es para rasgarse las vestiduras". Ahora bien, indicarlo en términos anatómicos es otra cosa...No tengo idea de si existe una expresión equivalente en español. 

Existe "echar la bilis", pero no considero que aplique en el contexto que expones.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kiwix

Je ne sais pas, dans le contexte c'est plutôt ironique alors je ne sais pas si ça marche "no es para suicidarse" . Ou plutôt je me demande si l'effet comique ne correspond pas à la traduction "no hay de que cortarse un brazo"


----------



## Paquita

Je ne suis pas d'accord pour "no hay que suicidarse" qui, selon moi, serait un geste désespéré.

Ici, je pense qu'au contraire, "se couper un bras" serait une action trop importante, et trop grave pour un scénario sans valeur. C'est plutôt un équivalent de "ça ne vaut rien" , ça ne vaut pas la peine de payer le prix fort pour ça.

Impression personnelle, sans plus...


----------



## Prima Facie

_Rasgarse las vestiduras_ es precisamente eso, Paquit& (hola, por cierto)

"No es para rasgarse las vestiduras" es "no es tan grave como para eso" (sea "eso" lo que sea, cortarse un brazo, por ejemplo)


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour Paquit&:

  Para nosotros en Venezuela no se habla de un gesto de desesperación cuando se utiliza "no es para suicidarse", si no cuando se quiere decir "no es grave" o "no es nada que no pueda solucionarse" o "sin drama".

À +
Pohana


----------



## luna3228

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos,

Tengo dificultades para traducir esta frase :  on trouve de plus de choix (collections, couleurs, lignes), "*de quoi ravir ces dames"*.

Se trata de prendas para mujeres.

tener motivo para encantar a?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## MaiteGU

Me gusta la expresión "quedarse / estar / dejar encantado de la vida".

"para dejar a las mujeres encantadas de la vida".
"para que las mujeres se queden encantadas de la vida".


----------



## luna3228

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## esteban

Otra:


de todo hay para cautivar a las mujeres


Saludos
esteban


----------



## luna3228

gracias  a ambos. saludos


----------



## MaiteGU

esteban said:


> Otra:
> 
> 
> de todo hay para cautivar a las mujeres
> 
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 

Huy, me parece una sugerencia buenísima...


----------



## luna3228

ok opto por esto.


----------



## Ponzan2

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
saludos:
¿cómo traducir?

De quoi confondre ceux qui cultivent  l´illusion mortifère qu´en pillant le (bas) fonds de l´éxtreme droite, on tarirait sa source...

_Lo suficiente para confundir a aquellos que cultivan la ilusión letal que entrando a saco / saqueando  en los bajos fondos de la extrema derecha, se agotarán sus fuentes???_


_gracias anticipadas_


----------



## camargo

Hola

El _de quoi_ tiene que ver con la o las frases anteriores. Sería bueno que cites desde un poco antes para entenderlo mejor.

Saludos


----------



## Ponzan2

Contexto: Par cette nouvelle ignominia, il espère sans doute reprendre la main après le lancement en haut lieu de l´entreprise de recyclage de ses thèmes favoris. De quoi confondre ceux qui cultivent l´illusion mortifère qu´en pillant le (bas) fonds de l´éxtreme droite, on tarirait sa source...
Con esta nueva ignominia espera sin duda recuperar el control tras el lanzamiento desde (las) altas instancias de la tarea emprendida /empresa de reciclaje de sus temas favoritos.  _Lo suficiente para confundir a aquellos que cultivan la ilusión letal de que entrando a saco en los bajos fondos de la extrema derecha, se agotarán sus fuentes???_

_gracias de antemano_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ponzan:

*Como para*...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Fairybjs

Hola, si alguien sabe como decir la parte de "de quoi renfermer des qualités rares" les agradezco la ayuda.
 
Contexto: 
"La Mer Morte n’est, quant à elle, pas moins exceptionnelle ! Sachez qu’elle est 8 fois plus salée que les autres mers, la raison pour laquelle les baigneurs flottent sans aucun effort ! Elle contient également 22 minéraux de plus que ces grandes sœurs ! _De quoi renfermer (encierra) des qualités rares__..."_
 
Gracias, 
 
Fairy!


----------



## chlapec

Una opción: Razón/motivo para encerrar propiedades poco frecuentes.
Otra: Lo que hace que posea propiedades poco frecuentes.


----------



## Fairybjs

chlapec said:


> Una opción: Razón/motivo para encerrar propiedades poco frecuentes.
> Otra: Lo que hace que posea propiedades poco frecuentes.


 
Muchas gracias. Me gustó tu respuesta.

Fairy!


----------



## Hospi

Buenos días,

El texto que tengo entre manos dice:

"Le Pouvoir a fait la guerre aux islamistes et s'est positionné comme éradicateur militaire, anti-terroriste sans respect pour les urnes ou les droits de l'homme, putschiste durant les années 90. *De quoi nourrir un faux cliché sur un régime à la turque alors qu'il n'en était rien*".

La frase en negrita es la que me lleva de cabeza. Mi intento: "Suficiente para alimentar un falso cliché al estilo turco, cuando no tenía nada que ver".

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría decirse: "Lo que puede alimentar un falso.."


----------



## vagalume

**NUEVA PREGUNTA*
_________________*

¡Hola a todos!

¿Quién puede ayudarme con esta frase por favor? La he visto en este contexto:

"On pourrait aussi aller au musée Fabre, c'est la l'expo Caravage en ce moment. De quoi se régaler."

Mi intento (que no me convence para nada...): "algo para disfrutar".

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que tienes que alejarte de la expresión francesa y pensar cómo naturalmente lo expresarías en español.

No sé, por ejemplo: 

- Una verdadera delicia.
- Lo vais (Lo vamos) a disfrutar.

O algo así, que incite a ir a verla. Seguro que encuentras frases estupendas.

Gévy


----------



## vagalume

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Creo que tienes que alejarte de la expresión francesa y pensar cómo naturalmente lo expresarías en español.
> 
> No sé, por ejemplo:
> 
> - Una verdadera delicia.
> - Lo vais (Lo vamos) a disfrutar.
> 
> O algo así, que incite a ir a verla. Seguro que encuentras frases estupendas.
> 
> Gévy




¡Muchas gracias Gévy! 

Se me ocurre: "¡es una maravilla!", que yo la uso bastante.


----------

